# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  αφυγραντηρας juro pro

## pourpou

εχω εναν αφυγραντηρα juro pro 25L.
το προβλημα του ειναι οτι με το που το βαζεις στην πριζα και χωρις να πατησω τον διακοπτη on off η συσκευη αναβει και βγαζει σφαλμα στην οθονη Ε1 και δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σελίδα 18 
https://www.juropro.gr/wp-content/up...ACK-IM_low.pdf

----------


## pourpou

πετρο σε ευχαριστω.εδω μονο σε εμενα δε σβησαν ολες οι ενδειξεις αλλα ειναι μονιμα αναμενο το πανελ και δεν σβηνει ουτε με το on off.
ειναι σιγουρα ο αισθητηρας αραγε;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καθάρισε το δοχείο συλλογής υγρών και ξαναβάλε το όπως λέει στο 19.
Και δες σελίδα 13 - 14 περί πλήκτρου κλειδώματος "lock" ? (είναι απενεργοποιημένο ? ή όχι?)
Ότι λέει ο κατασκευαστής για το Ε1 απλά στο μεταφέρω μέσα από το εγχειρίδιο , λέει σβήνουν όλες οι ενδείξεις στο πάνελ χειρισμού (όχι της οθόνης ενδείξεων).

----------


## pourpou

δεν ειχα βαλει το δοχειο συλλογης,μολις το εβαλα εσβησαν ολες οι ενδειξεις εκτος της οθονης με το σφαλμα.
αισθητηρα που θα βρω;ξερουμε στο περιπου τιμη;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο link στο #2 στην τελευταία σελίδα έχει διεύθυνση αντιπροσωπείας , εκεί ρώτα γιατί στα juro pro ανταλλακτικά έχει μόνο για ηλεκτρικά σίδερα .
Από το on-off του τηλεχειριστήριου ούτε εκείνο βοηθάει?

----------


## pourpou

οσο εχει το σφαλμα δεν αναβει καμια ενδειξη οποτε δεν ξεκιναει με τιποτα.θα παρω τηλεφωνο και βλεπουμε,ευχαριστω και παλι πετρο!

----------

